# Where can I find a real "Jujutsu" school around North Texas and Austin Texas? (NOT BJJ)



## Shawn_Hoffman

Hey gents and ladies,


I am here to ask basically.. Where are the real Jujutsu schools?
I live in the North Texas area, but i'm most likely moving down to Austin soon.
What i'm looking for is a Jujutsu school! That's right, traditional Jujutsu. Either in the North Texas area or in the Austin area.
I'm not looking for BJJ.

Hopefully, someone in these same areas can recommend a good school for me. But if not, that's fine too. I could certainly use some help from those who are better at searching for this kind of stuff.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bruno@MT

Well, traditional jujutsu would be koryu, but from your posts in the koryu corner I think that you are looking for a jujutsu dojo which uses a modern format / style.

There are certainly enough of those, and there are bound to be some in Austin
A quick google search for 'japanese jujitsu austin' returns this:
http://www.martialartsofaustin.com/programs.htm
And likely there are several more within a 2 minute google search. Austin is a fairly big place.


----------



## Shawn_Hoffman

Bruno@MT said:


> Well, traditional jujutsu would be koryu, but from your posts in the koryu corner I think that you are looking for a jujutsu dojo which uses a modern format / style.
> 
> There are certainly enough of those, and there are bound to be some in Austin
> A quick google search for 'japanese jujitsu austin' returns this:
> http://www.martialartsofaustin.com/programs.htm
> And likely there are several more within a 2 minute google search. Austin is a fairly big place.



Hey, thanks!


----------



## dancingalone

There is a Hakko-ryu teacher who teaches out of his home.  I believe he is in Central Austin somewhere.  I've never met the gentleman but have heard good things about his small group years ago.

You can try this:

http://austin.citysearch.com/profile/map/35673473/austin_tx/hakko_ryu_jujutsu.html


----------



## Shawn_Hoffman

Well.. Looking for something a more like this:






Heheh..


----------



## dancingalone

You mean with all the ax kicks and spinning kicks and such?  You'll probably need to look to the Korean styles for that:  hapkido, Kuk Sool Won, Hwarangdo, etc.


----------



## oaktree

Shawn_Hoffman said:


> Hey gents and ladies,
> 
> 
> I am here to ask basically.. Where are the real Jujutsu schools?
> I live in the North Texas area, but i'm most likely moving down to Austin soon.
> What i'm looking for is a Jujutsu school! That's right, traditional Jujutsu. Either in the North Texas area or in the Austin area.
> I'm not looking for BJJ.
> 
> Hopefully, someone in these same areas can recommend a good school for me. But if not, that's fine too. I could certainly use some help from those who are better at searching for this kind of stuff.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 http://www.austinaikikai.org/ 
http://www.shinyokai.com/home.htm
http://jbull.home.texas.net/index.html


I am sure there is more not everyone advertises on the web.
 There is most likely more jujutsu schools in other places around Austin.


----------



## Bruno@MT

dancingalone said:


> You mean with all the ax kicks and spinning kicks and such?  You'll probably need to look to the Korean styles for that:  hapkido, Kuk Sool Won, Hwarangdo, etc.



Yes, for something with lots of high kicks, hapkido, Mu Sool Won etc are probably better suited.


----------



## Shawn_Hoffman

Bruno@MT said:


> Yes, for something with lots of high kicks, hapkido, Mu Sool Won etc are probably better suited.



No no, i'm not wanting to learn how to apply those. But only how to defend against them.
I feel like i'm seeing Jujutsu practices being used and applied back and forth.
The x and y guy change sides in the application of technique. So x guy uses Jujutsu this time and y guy uses something that might be used in another martial art so x guy can practice in defending against it. Kind of makes sense to me, and I would think that it would keep the training interesting as well as keeping training broad rather than too narrow.


----------



## Shawn_Hoffman

Here's another question....

Are there any Jujutsu styles that do NOT use sword training arts?
Sword training arts are just something that are not within my interest. Not that it wouldn't be nice for another person, but it's not something for me.


----------



## dancingalone

Shawn_Hoffman said:


> No no, i'm not wanting to learn how to apply those. But only how to defend against them.
> I feel like i'm seeing Jujutsu practices being used and applied back and forth.
> The x and y guy change sides in the application of technique. So x guy uses Jujutsu this time and y guy uses something that might be used in another martial art so x guy can practice in defending against it. Kind of makes sense to me, and I would think that it would keep the training interesting as well as keeping training broad rather than too narrow.



How would you practice credibly to defend against these kicks unless you also practice to be proficient at them?  It's not just kicking either.  The same idea holds for wrestling, punching, knife fighting, etc.


----------



## oaktree

Shawn_Hoffman said:


> Here's another question....
> 
> Are there any Jujutsu styles that do NOT use sword training arts?
> Sword training arts are just something that are not within my interest. Not that it wouldn't be nice for another person, but it's not something for me.


 
Yes I am sure there are certain schools that focus more on Jujutsu over Kenjutsu if anything learning how to handle a sword or other weapon will greatly enhance your jujutsu by helping you learn distance and timing and rythmn.

What I fail to understand is what are you trying to achieve or look for?
 Why are you interested in Koryu jujutsu?


----------



## Tanaka

Shawn_Hoffman said:


> Here's another question....
> 
> Are there any Jujutsu styles that do NOT use sword training arts?
> Sword training arts are just something that are not within my interest. Not that it wouldn't be nice for another person, but it's not something for me.


Honestly I don't think your interest lie in Koryu Jujutsu. 

To explain, Koryu systems are either military systems of feudal time period or defending yourself during that time period. Which normally involved using a weapon from that time period. There is a lot of tradition and etiquette that follows in traditional arts. So to be short. You will probably be learning a LOT of things that do not interest you. Such as History, Philosophical concepts, Etiquette, Kata, Strategy, Feudal weapons, and etc.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar

dancingalone said:


> How would you practice credibly to defend against these kicks unless you also practice to be proficient at them? It's not just kicking either. The same idea holds for wrestling, punching, knife fighting, etc.


 
 This is one of the main reasons we have one of our students, who Boxed for many years teach Boxing skills and we do Boxing rules sparring.

 I also teach some punching, kicking ect from the TKD, MT, and karate from my past training.

 You need realistic attacks to train against realistic attacks.


----------



## WesternCiv

In Fort Worth Sensei Greg Weathers teaches KJJR (Kokusai Jujutsu Renmei) which encompasses many traditional ryu ha.  Classes are at the Fort Worth Judo Club near TCU.  The website is a hit or miss proposition (fugadojo.orgfree.com)- if its down when you look at it let me know and I'll get you Sensei Weathers phone number.  I've taken classes for several years (although not currently) and have been very happy with the quaility of the instruction.

I believe there are two other instructors in the DFW area within the Genbukan/KJJR organization - one in North Dallas (Richardson), and another in Melissa just north of McKinney.  Honestly I'm not sure if these instructors teach the Jujutsu as a seperate class or just include it in the Ninpo curiculum.

There is also a North Texas gentleman that teaches a very traditional Daito Ryu.  Although I wouldn't say it secretive - they don't advertise much and I can't remember off the top of my head the name of the guy who runs it.  Try a google search for dallas/fort worth daito ryu.  If you can't find it let me know and I'll go through my old emails and try and get you contact info.

Good luck and I hope you enjoy the training.  Traditional jujutsu isn't for everyone but for those of us that it resonates with its a very rewarding pursuit.


----------

